# I went, I saw



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 9, 2017)

I went , I saw, I killed. Any questions?


----------



## EJC (Feb 9, 2017)

Good deal, great shot!


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 9, 2017)

looks like a very short tracking job to me. nice shot. nice hog.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 9, 2017)

Just one question:  Ever think of putting a night vision scope on that bow? LOL


----------



## Triple C (Feb 9, 2017)

Mikey...You a killing machine!  Nice shot.


----------



## Jayin J (Feb 9, 2017)

Well Done Mike......My hero.....


----------



## Dennis (Feb 9, 2017)

Good shooting


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 9, 2017)

Good Deal Mike! That's some fine shooting.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Feb 9, 2017)

Cool Deal, Congrats


----------



## Al33 (Feb 9, 2017)

Just one question Mikey, "What else is new?"  Congrat's on the sausage and I don't reckon that shot could have been any more perfect.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 9, 2017)

Fine pig you got there Mikey.


----------



## Clipper (Feb 9, 2017)

Looks like you been night huntin' hogs again .  Way to go!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 9, 2017)

I have some questions....

Are you gonna watch the full moon, comet and eclipse tomorrow night?

What time did ya get back home from this shooting? Was there anymore injuries?
What time was it in China when you took the shot?
When ya cook it are you gonna mix it w rabbits and squir..... Nevermind that one....
What size pot do you normally use? 
How much battery life was left on your cam at the shot?
Since you asked I have alot of unanswered questions but that's enough for now....


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 9, 2017)

1. no
2.10:20
3.Ain't got no squirrels or wrabbits to cook
4.Grill man, Grill
5.Enough to take 5 pictures

David had a baseball at 5:30pm (Prince Avenue Christian School). Got home around 9pm and ate supper. (Zaxbys)Told Rhonda I was going hunting. Now! Driving down to the farm was slow as fog had settle in. Get there at 10pm. Get to first field and hear grunts. The green light doesn't like fog and the Moon was bright too. This little boar was a little slow to follow the others and when he had his butt to me I walked real fast to get in range and hit with a 160 grizzly. Maybe 40 yards and down. Time 10:20 China time. Quartered him up on tailgate and was home by 12 and watch some tv.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 9, 2017)

I have a question for you Mikey. While doing my traditional eight mile stationary bike ride the other night, I called a friends wife, at Kathy's request, to tell her something. When I told her what I was doing, she said," if you were on a real bike how far would you have gone when you got thru". I said, ugh, well, about eight miles. What do you think...am I right?


----------



## Stump Shooter (Feb 10, 2017)

Good shot Mike, did u go through that shoulder blade, or did u just hit that pocket just right?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 10, 2017)

You're always right Berry.
I don't know if it went through the shoulder blade or not. I pull the arrow straight through. My red home made lighted nock was still shinig bright. 
I'll look at it and see when I get the meat out of the refrigerator. What ya'll don't see is the entry hole. I hit him about mid way on the right side so the arrow went through some gut. I drew when he was broadside but he turn his butt to me before turning again for an angling away shot. I never let down. Those of you who hunt pigs know they move around alot while eating.


----------



## jekilpat (Feb 11, 2017)

Great job man. You're deadly on those pigs.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Good shot Mike. What bow did you use for that hunt???


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 13, 2017)

Dave, I used my Trad tech ll with 50 lb limbs. Arrow was a GT 3555 with a 160 gr Grizzly.  If look at my picture I had a 190 gr Interceptor Shark on my string when taking the picture. Never know when the attack hogs might show up.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 13, 2017)

Good deal again


----------



## Vance Henry (Feb 13, 2017)

Congrats!  That's good stuff.   No sticking in the opposite shoulder for that one.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 14, 2017)

dang Mike, you blistered that one. Good shot.


----------



## AllAmerican (Feb 14, 2017)

Congrats Mike, slaying onward!


----------

